# Equestrain trail closed in western Mo. state park to allow search for WWII ordnance



## singlecowgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.equeinemeet.com/posts/141/Equestrain-trail

.. Resources said Thursday the assessment is being done as a precaution, and that it doesn't expect to find any munitions on the mcadoo


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Bummer, the link isn't working


----------

